# Tip: Diesel fuel nozzles are a mess.



## Dean_S (Mar 31, 2015)

I wipe nozzles before use. They all seem to be dirty and gritty. Leaves things cleaner for the next customer too.

The nozzles are oily and wind blown dust gets collected. When you wipe off the mess, the black is from metal wear particles from the grit when inserted into metal filler pipes. The mess gets shared with the surfaces of your filler pipe.

2015 335d X-drive Space Grey
BMW full diameter compact spare and jack kit


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Sort of like STDs for fuel filler pipes? Tee-hee


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

OCD much?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

All good points, and I will remember to wipe before use. One of the reasons I prefer diesel to gasoline is from my days as an auto-mechanic and getting face fulls and, worse, arm pits, of gasoline. But there is no excuse for having the interior of my immaculate BMW smelling of fuelly hands. The nitrile glove in the nozzle adapter can may be a clue.

Churches, my church, have taken to providing alcohol hand cleaner in the pews for use when Passing the Peace. I am amused by the inconsistency of use before or after touching another.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

I've not experienced this problem of dirty nozzles filling up my W906 in trips from Florida (Wawa) up through the southeast (Mobil, Exxon) to the Northeast (Sheetz, PetroCanada). Sometimes I do use disposable nitrile gloves to avoid a splash of fuel.

OP where are you seeing this?


----------



## MotoWPK (Oct 5, 2012)

I find it quite common for diesel fueling nozzles to have accumulated diesel on the handles. Unlike gasoline, which is a solvent and will evaporate with negligible residue left behind, diesel is an oil and, while some of it does evaporate, it leaves significantly more residue.

Once the residue is transferred from your hands to the leather cover of the steering wheel, it's almost impossible to remove. I always use a disposable glove to avoid this problem.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

I use rubber surgical gloves. The diesel pumps are always filthy. N4S


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

Haven't noticed much in the way of dirt. Most just don't fit and have to really push and twist
to get them in. See the diesel pickups just start to fill not with the X.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

I simply use the latex gloves. It's amazing how dirty they look now after 3 months of ownership. 

Why can't they design diesel pump handles and nozzles to be similar to the gasoline versions? Even at Chevron and Shell, within the same station the gasoline nozzles are much cleaner and modern, and the diesel nozzles is the 1990s design, it drips all the time.


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

need4speed said:


> I use rubber surgical gloves. The diesel pumps are always filthy. N4S


+1

You can buy a pack of 100 off of Amazon for about $8. Easily enough to last you a multiple years (depending on mileage driven). Cheap insurance.


----------



## mefferso (Feb 26, 2014)

Ditto the last 2 guys on wearing gloves. What drives me crazy is the ****ty pumps that don't turn off automatically. You don't realize it until its too late and diesel pours all over the side of your car.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Being from NJ we do not have this problem. Self service is not allowed, at least for now. As the very last state in the nation without self serve, there is currently a bill in NJ legislature to repeal the self service ban. If memory serves me correctly the fine print indicates the ban is only for gasoline, not diesel, but none of the stations know this.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Dirty nozzles or dirty drivers' hands? I'll bet the nozzles are dirty.


----------



## Dean_S (Mar 31, 2015)

My main concern was not the handles but the nozzle that you insert into the vehicles filler pipe. That is what I wipe clean.


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

*Refueling diesel cars & X's*

Dress for the job - Proper attire is a must ... :thumbup:

:rofl:

Neatness counts, too


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

KeithS said:


> Being from NJ we do not have this problem. Self service is not allowed, at least for now. As the very last state in the nation without self serve, there is currently a bill in NJ legislature to repeal the self service ban. If memory serves me correctly the fine print indicates the ban is only for gasoline, not diesel, but none of the stations know this.


Oregon doesn't have self serve either. Very annoying. When our big October road trip took us through OR I sometimes had to convince the attendent that yes this BMW really does take diesel, not gasoline


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Not that it matters the laws in Oregon were just changed and there will be self serve in rural areas....


----------

